# 3º Aniversário do MeteoPT



## Gilmet (26 Ago 2008 às 00:18)

E hoje é um Grande Dia!! O MeteoPT faz *3* anos de vida!!

Três anos de muitas emoções, tristezas, euforias e molezas...

Desejo então, do fundo do coração, MUITOS PARABÉNS METEOPT!!
Que sejam celebrados muitos mais, sempre com alegria!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (26 Ago 2008 às 00:22)

É com muito gosto que cá estou há um ano e meio, desde o tempo em que o *meteopt* ainda só tinha celebrado 
1 aniversário. Tenho adorado ver o seu crescimento e espero que em 2020 ainda estejamos cá todos a partilhar as nossas alegrias e não só, num ambiente sempre saudável e acolhedor.
Quem sabe se ainda aqui estaremos de bengala a postar no fórum?
Tinha todo o gosto nisso, menos em usar bengala. 

Longa vida ao fórum e a todos os que o fazem crescer e honrar-se cada vez mais.
Viva o *meteopt*!


----------



## *Dave* (26 Ago 2008 às 00:22)

Este é um belo fórum que conheci um pouco aos "trambolhões" e que fez despertar em mim o interesse pela meteorologia!

"(...)muitas emoções, tristezas, euforias e molezas...", só espero que assim continue a ser e que mais e mais pessoas se juntem a este fórum, mas claro, com vontade de participar!

PARABÉNS *METEOPT*!
 - 3º aniversário​


----------



## Brigantia (26 Ago 2008 às 00:23)

Muitos Parabéns ao MeteoPT. 
Votos de muitos e bons seguimentos nos próximos anos

Viva a meteorologia e as suas emoções


----------



## João Soares (26 Ago 2008 às 00:43)

Parabens ao MeteoPt, e a todos aqueles que o criaram e que o enriquezem com inumeras informações

Conheço este forum a 1ano e 3 dias..., e desde que vi este forum, nunca mais o larguei...

Deste forum, so espero que nunca acabe, e continue assim por muitos muitos anos....

Parabens


----------



## iceworld (26 Ago 2008 às 02:50)

PARABÉNS!! 
Parabéns ao fórum e a todos os que aqui participam. 
Um especial OBRIGADO a todos os moderadores.


----------



## ACalado (26 Ago 2008 às 03:00)

Parabéns 
já passaram 2 anos e meio parece que foi ontem que conheci este fórum, um fórum onde fiz muitas amizades ,onde passei muitas noites em branco, onde partilhei muitas emoções, enfim tanta coisa fica para dizer que só me resta desejar que venha mais 3anos e mais 3 e mais 3 e assim sucessivamente 

Parabéns MeteoPT


----------



## HotSpot (26 Ago 2008 às 08:23)

Parabens ao Meteopt.com 

Foi aqui que aprendi quase tudo sobre meteorologia, conheci pessoal porreiro, desabafei frustações e rejubilei com o "extreme weather".

É um local de visita diária obrigatória.

Parabens e continua no bom caminho.


----------



## mocha (26 Ago 2008 às 09:06)

Parabens a todos, ao forum, aos moderadores, aos participantes, aos curiosos, a todos que partilham a mesma paixão que é a meterologia.
Espero que esta casa dure por largos anos e que eu continue aqui a acompanhar e a postar cada vez mais 
PARABÉNS METEOPT!!!


----------



## Mago (26 Ago 2008 às 09:33)

Parabéns MeteoPT

Embora eu como elemento não muito participativo, diáriamente acompanho toda a quantidade interessante de informação disponibilizada pelos excelentes membros que compoem esta comunidade.

As Maiores Felicidades e muitos anos de vida !


----------



## vitamos (26 Ago 2008 às 09:46)

_Outrora...
Olhos temerários virados ao céu
Receando os Deuses irados.
Os raios rasgando o celeste véu,
Castigos divinos não desejados...
Seres humanos em discordância,
Num mundo ainda em ignorância.

No passado...
Semeava o agricultor a colheita;
Borda d'Água na mão esquerda,
Sem contar com a desfeita, 
Sem adivinhar qualquer perda...
A previsão por tradição;
O destino na palma da mão!

Na memória...
A criança olhando para a rua,
Aguardando o boletim na televisão...
Mestre Anthímio, naquela voz sua
Debitando uma previsão.
Chuva varrendo a calçada...
Anos depois a neve desejada!

Hoje...
Um sonho tornado realidade,
Serviço público num outro monitor.
Uma comunidade sem idade
Com um futuro promissor!
Unidos, num só coração...
Juntos, pela mesma paixão!
_

PARABÉNS METEOPT!!!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (26 Ago 2008 às 11:31)

Muitos parabéns a este forum pelos 3 anos de vida que já tem, espero que faça muitos mais anos e que fique cada vez maior

Mais uma vez PARABÉNS METEOPT.COM


----------



## RSilva_TN (26 Ago 2008 às 11:32)

Muitos Parabéns MeteoPT e a todos os que sempre apoiaram este projecto e que dia-a-dia trabalham e dedicam-se para que este seja um espaço de agradável partilha da paixão pela meteorologia.

Embora não participe muito, procuro acompanhar diariamente as novidades e as "discussões" que se vão desenrolando pelos diversos tópicos, alimentados pelos excelentes membros que constituem esta comunidade.

Desejo a todos a continuação de um bom trabalho para que este fórum continue a crescer saudavelmente, quer em número de membros, quer em número de intervenções e na qualidade das mesmas.

Parabéns MeteoPT!


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Ago 2008 às 12:00)

Que posso dizer em momentos como este ?? apenas que desejo as maiores felicidades ao forum e que venham mais 100 anos disto, espero que o meu casamento com ele dure isso, penso que será até que a morte nos separe, ou melhor, até que o gelo nos separe.

Viva o meteopt, viva a meteorologia e claro viva o arrefecimento global


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Ago 2008 às 12:14)

MeteoPT faz hoje 3 anos de vida, 3 anos de crescimento, 3 anos a acompanhar fenómenos atmosféricos, 3 anos de frustações, 3 anos de alegrias, 3 anos de receios, 3 anos de aprendizagem, 3 anos de sabedoria, 3 anos de companheirismo.

Obrigado MeteoPT e um agradecimento especial, ao administrador, aos moderadores, aos membros, porque sem eles nunca existia um espaço como este.

Muitos Parabéns MeteoPT.


----------



## MSantos (26 Ago 2008 às 12:56)

Parabens ao MeteoPt, e aos seus administradores, moderadores e todos os membros . Descobri este forum à aproximadamente 11 meses, e já aprendi muito com ele. 
Belo poema vitamos


----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (26 Ago 2008 às 13:40)

Parabens !!! e Longa vida METEOPT .... Que dure mais e mais que neve em abril e faça calor em janeiro ... queremos e extremos


----------



## RMira (26 Ago 2008 às 14:34)

PARABÉNS METEOPT!

Um espaço maravilhoso no que à meteorologia diz respeito! Estou convosco nesta aventura há quase 2 anos!


----------



## miguel (26 Ago 2008 às 17:33)

Parabéns meteopt!!  foi o primeiro Fórum de meteo que descobri e fiquei muito muito contente por poder partilhar o amor  meteo que me corre nas veias  já cá ando a quanse 3 anos


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Ago 2008 às 18:48)

Parabéns ao meteopt pelos seus 3 anos de vida,conhesso o forum desde as primeiras semanas de vida onde aprendi muita coisa mais aquela que tinha conhecimento.passei muitas e muitas horas e noites de mau tempo e também bom tempo,só que para me registar é amanhã é para a semana e nunca mais até que arranjei coragem e pimba não custou nada e sinto-me bem por aqui e mais uma vez PARABÉNS METEOPT


----------



## Thomar (26 Ago 2008 às 23:05)

Parabéns Fórum MeteoPT pelos 3 anos!    

Aqui tenho encontrado muitos 

Antes de me registar no fórum andei uns bons meses a espiar... 

E depois de me ter registado, a participação ou apenas a visita ao fórum passou a ser das minhas obrigações (e que bela obrigação!   ) diárias!

Espero que este fórum continue a crescer e que continue a ser um espaço de discussão e informação em todas as áreas que dizem respeito à meteorologia e afins!

Novamente os meus parabéns!


----------



## AnDré (26 Ago 2008 às 23:29)

São 3 anos de seguimentos e previsões.
3 anos em volta de um clima que tanto aquece como arrefece, embalado nas ondas do mar, do avançar e recuar do gelo e da actividade sismica, que também acompanhamos. Entre as ciências da terra e as estrelas, ilustrados em centenas de fotos que partilhamos. Trovoadas, neve, chuva, praia. Viagens, passeios, encontros. 

Que mais dizer, quando se encontra um espaço pelo qual nos identificamos?

Há que preserva-lo. Enriquece-lo mais ainda.
E que venham mais dias meteopt, com posts ao segundo, de boas novas em torno da meteorologia que partilhamos.
Parabéns meteopt.


----------



## psm (26 Ago 2008 às 23:42)

Graças a este forum pude encontrar pessoas com o mesmo interesse e gosto pela meterologia, já não sou o unico maluco.
 PARABENS METEOPT , e que com este forum seja uma forma de informar, e ensinar a todo um pais muito ignorante em respeito de ciencia meteorologica.


----------



## Gilmet (27 Ago 2008 às 00:00)

E pronto, o dia acabou... o MeteoPT já tem oficialmente *3* anos! Não tarda já vai para a _escolinha_ !

É muito agradável ver este fórum crescer, de dia para dia... 

Estes 8 meses e 14 dias de estadia, aqui, mudaram completamente a minha vida, e para melhor! Conheci novas pessoas, relatei acontecimentos, felizes, tristes, e, confesso que já não consigo viver sem o fórum... sem todos os dias o abrir logo de manhãnzinha e só o fechar na outra madrugada, sem todos os dias ler mensagens de membros assíduos e não assíduos, sem todos os dias postar, e sentir que contribuo para o crescimento desta comunidade!

*MUITOS PARABÉNS     METEOPT     !!! *


----------



## Daniel Vilão (27 Ago 2008 às 00:12)

Gilmet disse:


> Estes 8 meses e 14 dias de estadia, aqui, mudaram completamente a minha vida, e para melhor! Conheci novas pessoas, relatei acontecimentos, felizes, tristes, e, confesso que já não consigo viver sem o fórum... sem todos os dias o abrir logo de manhãnzinha e só o fechar na outra madrugada, sem todos os dias ler mensagens de membros assíduos e não assíduos, sem todos os dias postar, e sentir que contribuo para o crescimento desta comunidade!



É verdade!
Neste último ano e meio também não paro sem ver o fórum.
Começo a vê-lo logo pela manhã e só acabo às 5h da manhã do dia seguinte e, quer eu quer o *Mário* quer muitos outros, já chegámos a fazer directas para postar no fórum e acompanhar as situações meteorológicas apenas pela paixão que temos por tudo isto.
É por isso que tencionamos ficar aqui para sempre.

Obrigado a todos por todos os dias fazerem mexer este fórum!


----------



## nimboestrato (27 Ago 2008 às 03:53)

Ups...já passa da meia-noite.Cheguei atrasado.
Já me tinha acontecido aquando da minha descoberta do METEOPT.
Com efeito,sou novato por estas bandas(pouco mais de meio ano) .
Hoje, é Sítio obrigatório todos os dias que posso.
Já não imagino sequer o antes do METEOPT.
Parabéns a todos que contribuíram e trabalharam para pôr este Forum na rota da Civilidade meteorológica nacional e a todos que continuam a trabalhar e contribuir para que este   Forum não esmoreça.
Os sinais vão todos precisamente em sentido contrário, como é fácil constatar pelo cada vez maior número de participantes/leitores e que , também eles,estarão hoje (ontem) de parabéns.
E isto ainda estará no início...
Amen...


----------



## Jota 21 (27 Ago 2008 às 15:28)

Pois, já estou atrasado mas o que conta é a intenção,

 PARABÉNS METEOPT!

Está o Fórum e estamos todos nós de parabéns.:
Aproveito também para felicitar os novos moderadores.


----------



## Turista (27 Ago 2008 às 17:16)

Muitos Parabéns!! (atrasados) 
Que esta comunidade se mantenha viva e activa por muito tempo!


----------



## ajrebelo (29 Ago 2008 às 13:05)

boas

Parabéns Meteopt pelo teu 3º Aniversário que continues assim durante muito tempo. 

Abraços


----------

